# Great Christmas Gifts for 18 month olds



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

First-time parent here wondering what to ask for for christmas gifts for my 18 month old. I'm not sure what she will be excited about next so am having trouble suggesting appropriate gifts to family members who are asking.
Any ideas????

tia.
gisele


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 1, 2004)

My vote is always a good sturdy wagon, wooden instruments or blocks, or suprisingly a Mr. Potato Head. I thought all the plastic parts would drive me crazy, and they do, but my 2 yo has been getting so much joy out of his for awhile now. We keep it in a tote, and only get it out when we can play togehter, but he loves finding noses and eyes and putting them in goofy places.

Hope that helps and good luck,
Amanda


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Lurking for great ideas, but here's what I have on an on-going list for my dd right now:

learning tower
step stools of all types
art stuff (easel etc)
small table and chairs
anything with wheels
ride on toy
rocking horse
blocks
wagon
doll
books

-Angela


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

:


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

That is about the age of my boys now. They like to play with blocks (wooden, lego, whatever) and balls of all kinds. Board books are always good of course. For pretend play--my boys are enjoying their little people farm and garage--I hate it that they are plastic but they are not PVC and are phthalate free (I called the company). I couldn't find any farm sets non-plastic for under the age of three (I looked). I also got them little broom sets to help me sweep and pretend dishes/cups. That sort of pretend play is good. They like their slide and love to climb and go through their tunnel. They love trucks and cars (I don't think that is just a boy thing--my best friend's daughter loves them too). We have gotten a ton of use out of their radio flyer wagon for walks.

For Christmas--going into age two--I am going to get them a play kitchen.
Have fun making a list!


----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

Balls are great...That is all my son will play with and he is 19 months old...


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

After visiting the local Barnes and Noble, we discovered ds loves trains (the bookstore has a Thomas train set for kids to play with). The sets are pretty expensive, so each relative is going to buy whatever they can afford (including looking on ebay for used sets). That way we all share the cost and ds gets a little train set.


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

Our DS is going to be about that age during Christmastime, but we already have a lot of stuff that was given to my DD. The things he loves to play with have all been mentioned: her play kitchen with all the little foods and pots and pans, her wooden train set, blocks of various sizes and kinds, Mr. Potato head (I was amazed by that because my kids have both LOVED it), and a kid sized trampoline. He also really likes playing with her dolls- much more than she does! The nice thing about many of those toys is that you can have everyone buy something different and have a really nice set. We did that with the train set, kitchen stuff, and blocks. In various years and for various holidays relatives have added on to the sets.

Since we already have most of the toys that I would suggest for a kid DS's age, we are asking relatives to get nothing or to contribute to a college account or something like that. I am knitting him a play mat that will look like a little park and will buy or make some little wooden people to play with it. I might also make him a doll sling because he is always getting DD to tie a scarf to his shoulder to carry his baby around (too cute for words!)


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

we have just bought Charlie's gifts: she will be getting a play kitchen, (from both of us), wooden blocks (from Daddy), and a Waldorf doll (from me!). I think these will work really well for her - we've noticed that she's becoming really interested in mimicing and role playing, and she loves to build things, so hopefully she'll get a lot of use and fun out of these.

Oh, and St Nick will probably get her some more books too









Great to read everyone elses ideas too though!


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

Magnadoodle . . . ds1 loved it when we got him one at 18 months, and ds2 has loved it for months already and he's 16 months now. They can draw, you can draw or write letters and numbers, and there is no mess. No crayons to chew on or write on the walls or furniture. It's still the best toy we've ever bought.


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

We are getting dd this:
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...t_adv_XSG10001


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

monkeyfeet that looks interesting.

We are getting dd a horse drawn sliegh ride through a small town. She loves horses and I am trying to start having Christmas traditions/memoreies in the form of mini holidays rather than material items. i did also get her a rocking hourse though







I thought she needed one thing to open Christmas am


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

:

Ds will only be 14 months at Christmas, but am looking for ideas too. I am leaning towards a wagon. But he has a miniature Radio Flyer and pays no attention to it.


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have been buying my Dd wool animals.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

Monkeyfeet - I love that idea! There was something similar when my sister was little - it was a soft book which had zippers, buttons, shoelaces to tie, velcro etc. to teach little ones how to do all that stuff. Maybe I can make one for her....

The train set is also another great idea. I have told the family already that she is starting into pretending play, so kid-sized broom, tea set etc. would be great, also she likes stacking cans, so maybe some big leggos. Also, I agree, anything with wheels is a hit. I had already decided she needed some construction equipment of some sort. Especially since girls don't get that sort of thing. Maybe she needs her own diesel something since she already knows what a diesel is (she only says 10 words and 1 of them is diesel).

thanks for all the ideas!

gisele


----------



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

: Mostly I'm just taking notes, but I did want to add that I'm planning on getting my DD some hand puppets. Her friend has some, and she loves them. (Sorry if this has already been suggested - I didn't have time to read all of the other posts yet).


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

playsilks from www.supersilks.com or www.thecolorfarm.com

Lock box - Target has a nice wooden one IN STORE that is a shape sorter as well for $20 others in wood start around $50

WASHABLE or COLOR WONDER markers, finger paints, markers to paint on doors and windows, easel with paper and chalkboard (and a stool)

Radio Flyer ride on toy

Trains and Train Track (Imaginarium is WAY less than the other name brands but is still compatible unlike the wooden track from Target)


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

:

Also just wanted to throw in SIgning Time videos!!









www.signingtime.com .


----------



## sierra's momma (Jul 4, 2004)

We were thinking about a jax in the box. Does anyone has a child that loves (or dislikes) their jax in the box?


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

my dd - 19 mo-- *loves* her washable markers! And i love them because while i teach her to draw on paper only, i can just wipe off the table & chairs & walls and hands and clothes that she inevitably experiments on. forget the color wonder ones, though, they suck. the coloring book only allows the color to show up inside the lines, which really hampers creativity. Also, there is a delay before the color shows up, which dd doesn't get and it irritates her.

I think i'm going to try the mr potato head thanks to the multiple recommendations! On the wish list already were a play kitchen and radio flyer wagon or tricycle.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

We found a stand-up play area that has a sandbox on one side and a compartment for water on the other, along with scoops and other play toys. Since water and sand are two of ds's favorite things, I think we'll get it for him for X-mas


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

subbing - nak


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

ds is getting:

a play kitchen (from the grandparents)
a set of playstands
a heavy baby
a set of stockmar beeswax crayons


----------



## TheGardenMama (Dec 9, 2002)

I second playsilks, they are AWESOME for babies. They can do so much with them - I bought my children their first ones 3 years ago, so I've really been able to watch how they use them differently over the years - Jason was about 18 months old when I bought him some.
Joyce at ELLIEBELLY has the softest and most beautiful silks I've ever seen. The colors are gorgeous, and stay true. She usually has a big sale on them this time of the year too! I think you can join her announcement list through her website, or you can email her for the link


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm looking for good ideas and tips

We've been contemplating a nice, non-pink, non-plastic play kitchen, but is this too young to play with things like that? My neice has one that she had about this age, but now (she's 3) she doesn't use it, but the ones I've been looking at online all recommend them for age 3 andup (And my neice is also a TV kid, which my DD is uninterested in) This is a big investment of time and space, and I guess I'm worried she won't really use it yet.

I've also been considering a toddler table/chairs and some table-top activities (washable markers or a magnadoodle (my neice loves her magnadoodle for clean car entertainment))

Step stools

Robin loves her slide and ride-on toys.
NO MORE LITTLE toys - we have so many

Sierra's mamma - MIL has a jack in the box - Robin really likes it, but she has a hard time turning the crank and re-placing the clown once it jumps out. (as does my older neice) - I would pick one that's really easy to use.


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

my ds has loved the play kitchen at playgroup ever since he was able to pull up on it (around 10 months). All the young toddlers in our group hover around it and open and shut the doors and pull the dishes out and put them back again. He's only recently started doing any type of "imitation play", but he liked the play kitchen long before he knew it was a "kitchen".

I noticed that at our playgroup the one that gets used the most is the wooden one. They have a plastic kitchen too, but the cabinets are harder to open and the shelf space is much narrower. You can't really store anything inside of it. The big appeal for the little ones seems to be opening and shutting the doors and putting things inside and taking them out again.


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *archaeomom*







:

Ds will only be 14 months at Christmas, but am looking for ideas too. I am leaning towards a wagon. But he has a miniature Radio Flyer and pays no attention to it.

DD has had her miniature one since last winter but she only recently got into it at around 15 mo. Lately, she loves to take her toys for a ride around the house. So maybe your DS will get into it eventually. Also, with the big wagons it's totally different. DD rode in one when she was about 13 mo and has loved them ever since. She will finally get one of her own at Christmas from Grandmom.


----------



## sma210 (Nov 11, 2005)

Just lurking also for great ideas, got MANY, wanted to mention I LOVE the Heavy babies, I went to the link and decided I am going to get my now 17 mo old DD one a few weeks before baby #2 is born in May. Any suggestions as to how soon or how close to the birth might be good? (not to change the subject!) Also, my DD has plastic kitchen and never play with it, unless to climb inside the oven part or as a shelf for her other toys. This one was handed down, just for something new, maybe when she is 2 or next Christmas 21/2 I will be looking for a wood one. Definetely going to do Mr Potato Head though. Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow! these are some great ideas!! thank you to everyone for your posts!

on a side note I'm trying to convince sil not to get the mechanical horse for dd. It is about 3 feet tall and makes music when you press its ear. DD freaked out when I tried to put her on it! It was pretty funny cause the sales people thought what a great toy it was.

g.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

AT that age ds was into little people farm and zoo, things to push or pull or ride on, he had a melissa and doug toy called Hide and Seek Farm that was his favorite thing. It was like a puzzle but had doors to open with a magnetic animal inside. Easier than a puzzle and more open-ended, lots of games to play with it. He also got a Learning Tower at that age and that was a great investment. Blocks, cars, trains, books.

http://www.fatbraintoys.com/toy_comp...seek_doors.cfm


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)




----------

